# Working *FIX* for all DTIVO Dial In Problems. - DTV shuts down DTIVO setup lines!



## mrbogusbaxter

Here is a WORKING fix for all having a problem dialing in with local access numbers. It is now known for a fact that initial first call access numbers (DTV units only) 
are no longer being answered in the other side. This is leaving a lot of us unable to move forward with recording as the unit needs this initial OK to unlock recording access
DTV is now moving forward in phasing out ALL PRIOR NON UPGRADEABLE TIVO units from its lineup.

The main call in numbers are now FULLY disconnected. This forces you to call DTV and trade in your receiver. They are starting to offer FREE HD DVR now pending the situation.

WORK AROUND TO CALL IN AND KEEP YOUR TIVO

go to tivo.com 
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-misc/popfinder.do
enter your area code and look for your local dial in number.

then upon setup for the first dial in, enter your area code as normal.
and then ENTER the entire phone number listed from TIVO website 1+AC+Number 
into the CALL PREFIX SECTION. No spaces, or commas.

Adjust Phone Available to ON
Dial Tone Detection; OFF

This forces DTV to dial the prefix number as a whole prior to 
dialing in the 'no answer' number 
catching on to setup info modem talk , etc, etc...

All will automatically update from there. additional numbers will appear, continue setup as normal. 
It is the ONLY way around unless you open your unit to mod.

Also DO NOTE that if you have originally MOD' your hard drive prior to CLEARING & DELETING
this dial in fix WILL NOT work or NEGOTIATE with mod settings prior. You will have to reinstall a clean image otherwise all will hang,

HOPE this helps. I tested this on all four of my dtivo units as yes...I got stuck too,


----------



## rminsk

mrbogusbaxter said:


> They are starting to offer FREE HD DVR now pending the situation.


Forcing users to upgrade their package to include HD access and increasing fees. It seems like DirecTV could get all sorts of trouble for doing this.


----------



## stevel

"known for a fact"? Yours is the first post I have seen on this issue. Given that the boxes call TiVo and not DirecTV, I have to wonder about the source of your "fact".


----------



## magnus

I believe that they make a call to both.... and it would not suprise me if D* was doing something underhanded.



stevel said:


> "known for a fact"? Yours is the first post I have seen on this issue. Given that the boxes call TiVo and not DirecTV, I have to wonder about the source of your "fact".


----------



## codespy

I believe there is an 800 number for TiVo to get to the area code page and that lists the dial in numbers in your area, which are used for activation.

The only call to DirecTV is an 800 number for PPV purchases.

....but I've been wrong before.

About a year ago I lost a local dial in number. I thought it was DirecTV's action, but it was actually TiVo's action. I had to use another number from farther away.


----------



## Gunnyman

codespy is correct.
The units don't contact DTV for any reason besides PPV purchases.


----------



## litzdog911

First I've heard of this. I, too, would like to know mrbogusbaxter's source for this "sudden change".


----------



## patonenow

I just tried it on all 3 of my R10's series two and they all took the call and said successful. By unupgradeable does the original poster mean series one or before that?


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

Gunnyman said:


> The units don't contact DTV for any reason besides PPV purchases.


It has been stated many times in these forums that the DirecTV boxes phone home once a month, whether or not anyone uses them to order PPV. Is that true? People who use only VOIP should have the call records available to definitively answer that question.

I have 4 active DirecTV boxes. In the many years I've had them I have never ordered PPV. So if the boxes really do phone home once a month, together they have phoned in to report "nope, no PPV" hundreds of times.

And if what I say above is how things really work, then your statement is untrue. The boxes are really phoning in to say "here I am". The PPV thing is just a lame excuse to justify the call.


----------



## Gunnyman

semantics
my point was that DTV didn't break the guided setup phone call. TiVo did.


----------



## shibby191

Phantom Gremlin said:


> It has been stated many times in these forums that the DirecTV boxes phone home once a month, whether or not anyone uses them to order PPV. Is that true? People who use only VOIP should have the call records available to definitively answer that question.
> 
> I have 4 active DirecTV boxes. In the many years I've had them I have never ordered PPV. So if the boxes really do phone home once a month, together they have phoned in to report "nope, no PPV" hundreds of times.
> 
> And if what I say above is how things really work, then your statement is untrue. The boxes are really phoning in to say "here I am". The PPV thing is just a lame excuse to justify the call.


Ummm...*all* DirecTV receivers call home once a month to report any PPV and whatnot, even if that report is "none".


----------



## mrbogusbaxter

let me rephrase this; the initial DTV activation phone numbers (not the daily local call numbers) have been shuttered. The reason for this is NOT of any bad blood for tivo, etc, etc....this is strictly to get all remaining customers over to the latest MPEG4 technology ie; recievers ALSO to gain remaining control of any remaining non leased equipment, for as we all know DTV no longer offers ANY purchase of ANY DTV equipment (regarding newer units)

DTV is aiming for a full subscriber shift over to MPEG4 technology, all to be completed by mid 2009. Already DTV are starting to offer select FREE HD DVR's. I have already been offered one in exchange for for my HD DTV TIVO

You can expect a lot more channel changes, HD move arounds and quite a few new 'governed rules and tv regulations' to rear its ugly head about August or so.

Lets just say I heard this from a friends cousin, who's next door neighbor works in the same building as the daughter of the cleaning lady who cleans for the executive director of the.......


actually a few inside programming.

one more tad about the dial in...your unit dials in MOSTLY to report and monitor ALL your viewing habits. (and yes PPV, etc) 
BIG BROTHER is and watching all you watch, choose and more. Its called ratings. If you search around on DTV website...you will find a little tiny baby small hidden link that will allow you to OPT out of all monitoring habits. Or as they like to call it *Anonymous Viewing Information*


----------



## rminsk

mrbogusbaxter said:


> DTV is aiming for a full subscriber shift over to MPEG4 technology, all to be completed by mid 2009. Already DTV are starting to offer select FREE HD DVR's. I have already been offered one in exchange for for my HD DTV TIVO


This is not correct. They are planning to phase out SD DVRs for all new installs during this year. They will still have a SD non-DVR receiver. In 2009/2010 they are planning on phasing out SD non-DVR receivers for all new installs. So they are not going to install any new mpeg-2 based receivers in 2009/2010 time frame but they did not say they are going to replace the ones already in the field.

Only new subscribers in 2009 are going to have mpeg-4 receivers as an option. Current standard definition mpeg-2 subscribers will not have there equipment changed. They can not force old standard definition customers into the HD package without serious consequences.


> one more tad about the dial in...your unit dials in MOSTLY to report and monitor ALL your viewing habits. (and yes PPV, etc)
> BIG BROTHER is and watching all you watch, choose and more. Its called ratings. If you search around on DTV website...you will find a little tiny baby small hidden link that will allow you to OPT out of all monitoring habits. Or as they like to call it Anonymous Viewing Information


The only personal information the DirecTiVo transmits back is your zip code and it can be opted out of. The HR2x on the other hand transmits back it receiver identification number with is tracable back to your personal account.


----------



## Da Goon

rminsk said:


> The only personal information the DirecTiVo transmits back is your zip code and it can be opted out of.


It sends more than just that. Have a look at the logs in /var like svclog or tivoLog.prv (that one's is binary format though), or watch over a serial connection while a daily call occurs. It sends off your TSN, network settings, even the model of the hard drive(s) in your tivo. I just did a "strings" on the tivoLog.prv, and it contains zip code, channel names of channels viewed, and TMSID's. TMSID's are the tivo's way of determining what should be "grouped" together in folders, in other words, season passes. Plenty of "viewing habit" info going to tivo during the daily call. Probably a good bit of info that would need to be deciphered to be "human readable." I think I'll go off to tivo.com and "opt-out" and see if they quit grabbing this log.


----------



## dcstager

I had a call register on mine for several months and my Directtivo dialed a different 800 number once a month for the three months I monitored it. It wasn't the Tivo dial-in number, but it wasn't a consistant number. I'm not sure how they rotate around through different 800 numbers to report PPV, but they do. If you have an online account at DTV you can OptOut of data collection. The system information screen on a zippered dtivo shows a lot more information and shows mine as "opted out".


----------



## stevel

There is no "initial DTV activation number". All TiVos, DirecTV TiVos and standalones, call a TiVo 800 number for initial activation. DirecTV is not involved with this process.


----------



## Da Goon

stevel said:


> There is no "initial DTV activation number". All TiVos, DirecTV TiVos and standalones, call a TiVo 800 number for initial activation. DirecTV is not involved with this process.


It a common and unsurprising misconception. When doing the initial call on a directivo the tivo does state "Press select to call Directv".


----------



## HiDefGator

So your telling me that if I plug in my old DirecTivo and do a clear and delete, it can't make it through the setup process anymore?


----------



## shibby191

HiDefGator said:


> So your telling me that if I plug in my old DirecTivo and do a clear and delete, it can't make it through the setup process anymore?


Not at all. The OP is confused. Tivo over it's history changes numbers from time to time and you'd simply need to get an updated list of dial in numbers via the 800 number in the menus. I think I've had to change my local number at least 5 times on my Tivo units over the past 8 years. This is nothing new despite the "sky is falling" post.


----------



## HiDefGator

shibby191 said:


> Not at all. The OP is confused. Tivo over it's history changes numbers from time to time and you'd simply need to get an updated list of dial in numbers via the 800 number in the menus. I think I've had to change my local number at least 5 times on my Tivo units over the past 8 years. This is nothing new despite the "sky is falling" post.


He does seem to be correct. I dusted off an old directivo and it reports "service not responding" when it tries to get the first set of dial in numbers. Now I'll call tech support and see if they will really give me that new HR20 for free!


----------



## HiDefGator

so far the first CSR has never heard of the problem I'm describing. offered to upgrade me to new non-Tivo SD DVR for $19.95. If I wanted HD DVR it was $199.


----------



## bearymore

I had the same dial-in problem. All I had to do was change to another number on the list in the change dial-in menu. I did notice that the list of numbers had changed -- they added a different local number for my area.

As for forcing an upgrade to HD units: If that happens I will be an ex-subscriber. I tried the R15 and hated it. Their HD DVR works better, I hear, but the limitations on things like wishlists and season passes makes it a no-go for me. If I have to change, I will go to cable where I can get an HD Tivo and cable card.


----------



## shibby191

bearymore said:


> but the limitations on things like wishlists and season passes makes it a no-go for me.


For season passes, yes the limit is still 50. But recent updates and additions to the search functionality, dare I say, makes it more powerful then Tivo Wishlists in many cases. The latest CE cycle seems to be centered around advanced searches. You can check it out in the Cutting Edge forum at DBSTalk.


----------



## stevel

I was finally able to do my test, and yes indeed, the 800 number that the DTiVo calls to get the list of dialin numbers does not work. It DOES answer with a modem, but the negotiation fails. I used the technique described to select a different number, but the four numbers for my city I tried all failed in various ways. Hmm...


----------



## rminsk

shibby191 said:


> But recent updates and additions to the search functionality, dare I say, makes it more powerful then Tivo Wishlists in many cases.


Except the Channels I Receive still does not work and is not user editable making it not very useful. It ends up trying to record things from channels I do not subscribe to and I end up missing the recording from another channel that had it.


----------



## dcstager

HiDefGator said:


> So your telling me that if I plug in my old DirecTivo and do a clear and delete, it can't make it through the setup process anymore?


That's right. I tried it too. You're going to have to hack it with the zipper:

http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html

Also, you can use the ,#401 trick in the dial prefix to get it to use the internet. However, I've never been able to locate the exact location in one of the startup files where you change debug_board=false to true. There is a way to do this if you need it to really connect to the Tivo mothership. Is there anyone who can provide the details about where the correct entry is about the debug board=true entry is located?


----------



## shibby191

rminsk said:


> Except the Channels I Receive still does not work and is not user editable making it not very useful. It ends up trying to record things from channels I do not subscribe to and I end up missing the recording from another channel that had it.


Actually, CIR mostly works now (and the reason it wasn't before is because older receivers like the DirecTivo's died on the extra data in the stream to make it work). They have been rolling it out over the past few months. Last I checked it last week every sports channel, sports package and movie channel I don't subscribe to was greyed out.

And with the advanced options now available you can actually do an audorecord search on a specific channel or channel range only. So I've got a search for Red Wings Live, not post on channel 636. Returns exactly what I want, Red Wings games only and only the first showing and not repeats along with the live pregame shows but not the postgame shows. Perfect.

DBSTalk, tons of info. Cutting Edge forum. Post your ideas on how to make the feature better because DirecTV is taking user ideas and updating the feature every week in the new builds. Get involved before it goes national.


----------



## marrone

I'll have to try this. Since I instantcaked my SD-DVR40, it is having trouble with the initial call...as well as all others. I'll see if this helps.

-Mike


----------



## Da Goon

dcstager said:


> Is there anyone who can provide the details about where the correct entry is about the debug board=true entry is located?


/etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs/rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh


----------



## marrone

As a side note, it really would be nice for a Tivo rep to pipe in and verify if they indeed cut it off.

-Mike


----------



## TiVoJerry

Stevel is correct that the 800# connection during setup is to TiVo servers, despite what is visible on the screens. DTV owns the product so they didn't want customers confused with language that might state otherwise.

Connections to that number have not been purposely disconnected. I've passed along this report to our engineering folk to look into it. I'll follow up once I hear anything or need more information.

marrone, as a side note, TiVo folk like myself only pass through the forums on occasion as time allows. An important issue like this could've gone unnoticed for quite some time if Gunnyman hadn't sent me a private message.


----------



## dcstager

Da Goon said:


> /etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs/rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh


Thanks. That was fast. This looks like the salient part of the file on my system. Do I just need to change the one false entry to true?

echo "Look for debug board"
export DEBUG_BOARD=false


----------



## TiVoJerry

I need a couple of TSNs sent to me as an example. Please PM ASAP.


----------



## Gunnyman

Thanks for looking into it Jerry!


----------



## rminsk

shibby191 said:


> Actually, CIR mostly works now (and the reason it wasn't before is because older receivers like the DirecTivo's died on the extra data in the stream to make it work). They have been rolling it out over the past few months. Last I checked it last week every sports channel, sports package and movie channel I don't subscribe to was greyed out.
> 
> And with the advanced options now available you can actually do an audorecord search on a specific channel or channel range only. So I've got a search for Red Wings Live, not post on channel 636. Returns exactly what I want, Red Wings games only and only the first showing and not repeats along with the live pregame shows but not the postgame shows. Perfect.
> 
> DBSTalk, tons of info. Cutting Edge forum. Post your ideas on how to make the feature better because DirecTV is taking user ideas and updating the feature every week in the new builds. Get involved before it goes national.


It is not even close on the stations I receive and it does not work properly with OTA stations. The option to specify only certain is only useful if the program I want is on a limited number of stations. Your sports example works fine if the item you want to record is on a very limited number of channels. What if I want to record "Gamera" on any channel it may appear? I can not setup on autorecord to exclude all the channels I do not receive. I also should be able to decide for myself what channels I want the DVR to record and not have to specify it on every autorecord search. I have suggested plenty of times on the other forum to make the CIR user editable... Until it is it is mostly useless for me.


----------



## HiDefGator

TiVoJerry said:


> I need a couple of TSNs sent to me as an example. Please PM ASAP.


TSN ? where would I find it?

why would it matter? any SD DTivo that tries the initial dial in seems to fail to connect to the service.


----------



## Gunnyman

TSN=Tivo Service Number
it can be found on the back of your receiver or in System Information.


----------



## shibby191

rminsk said:


> It is not even close on the stations I receive and it does not work properly with OTA stations. The option to specify only certain is only useful if the program I want is on a limited number of stations. Your sports example works fine if the item you want to record is on a very limited number of channels. What if I want to record "Gamera" on any channel it may appear? I can not setup on autorecord to exclude all the channels I do not receive. I also should be able to decide for myself what channels I want the DVR to record and not have to specify it on every autorecord search. I have suggested plenty of times on the other forum to make the CIR user editable... Until it is it is mostly useless for me.


CIR is getting there. I didn't mean to say it was all the way there. I think we all agree there should be an editable list but there isn't. Sure the improvements haven't helped you but they are helping a lot of people and the potential is sky high to be honest. We'll see if they can deliver on it.


----------



## Da Goon

dcstager said:


> Do I just need to change the one false entry to true?
> 
> echo "Look for debug board"
> export DEBUG_BOARD=false


yep


----------



## lew

HiDefGator said:


> why would it matter? any SD DTivo that tries the initial dial in seems to fail to connect to the service.


Just a guess but maybe tivo wants to look at the log files of units that had the problem.


----------



## marrone

TiVoJerry said:


> Stevel is correct that the 800# connection during setup is to TiVo servers, despite what is visible on the screens. DTV owns the product so they didn't want customers confused with language that might state otherwise.
> 
> Connections to that number have not been purposely disconnected. I've passed along this report to our engineering folk to look into it. I'll follow up once I hear anything or need more information.
> 
> marrone, as a side note, TiVo folk like myself only pass through the forums on occasion as time allows. An important issue like this could've gone unnoticed for quite some time if Gunnyman hadn't sent me a private message.


Thanks for looking into it.

And sorry if it I sounded terse. It really wasn't meant that way, it was more of a "I hope someone at Tivo can" as opposed to "Someone BETTER!"

I'll send you a TSN if I have problems once I try it tonight.

Thanks!
-Mike


----------



## TiVoJerry

So far only have one TSN and it hadn't been connected for over 6 months, so I have no real data to draw from. It would be extremely helpful to get more data to chase this down since it has not reached epidemic levels enough to draw attention on its own, and an initial test from headquarters has not failed.

Please send me a private message with your TSN & the dial-in numbers you have tried.
Go to System Information and give me the TFA status as well.

If you're not comfortable sending a TSN for whatever reason, please post the dial-in numbers you have unsuccessfully tried using as a dial prefix.


----------



## wedgecon

If the users having problems are unable to connect I am guessing you would not have a record of the TSN?

In addition to the dial in numbers being called and the TFA status might you want the phone number being called from? I ask this because most 800 numbers have ANI on them and you should be able to track if a number has called you and not been able to connect.

Of course some people might not want to give out their home phone numbers but I would hope somebody who is having this problem would. If I was having this issue I would give you all the information but my DirecTivo's have not had to dial that number in years and I don't want to do a clear and delete everything to test it.


----------



## dcstager

Tivo doesn't have a test unit to troubleshoot this?


----------



## Budget_HT

dcstager said:


> Tivo doesn't have a test unit to troubleshoot this?


TiVoJerry already said they could not replicate the problem in their test environment, which might be why he is asking for help from users experiencing the problem. Perhaps it does not affect everyone.


----------



## TiVoJerry

We've been testing and experienced a failure or two but do not have a pattern yet. I'd been hoping for TSNs and/or numbers so I can see what numbers these units are calling. I need raw data from those experiencing the issue and have yet to get anything I can use. 

At the very least, I really need you guys to list the numbers you're trying to reach directly. ANI information (number you are calling from) can be sent to me directly via PM since it could certainly be useful. Right now we don't have enough information to narrow our focus. Help us to help you.


----------



## stevel

I just sent my info - sorry it took me a while to get it together.


----------



## RS4

shibby191 said:


> CIR is getting there. I didn't mean to say it was all the way there. I think we all agree there should be an editable list but there isn't. Sure the improvements haven't helped you but they are helping a lot of people and the potential is sky high to be honest. We'll see if they can deliver on it.


That should be D*'s new motto - 'Getting there' I can remember when Earl was doing the reviews of the R15 2 or 3 years ago, and all of the stuff that was "gonna be there soon"... still seems to be the situation today... 'just wait until the next release'...


----------



## dcstager

Maybe the problem can be solved by posting the correct 800 number the unit should call for initial setup? That can be put in the prefix the same as the Tivo POP number. There can't be too many people who need to redo the initial setup on an old piece of hardware. I've had the problem with an old Series 1 and a SD-DVR80. I got around it by setting the machine up to use the Internet instead of dial-up, but obviously many users can't do that kind of thing.

I'm thinking that a lot of regular phone carriers are secretly using VOIP or altering bandwidth to voice only ranges and screwing up data calls. The problem may be completely outside of Tivo or DirectTV.


----------



## kb7sei

If you're hacking the unit anyway, install the nocall hack and be done with it. I have 2 units running that have never called in. Not even for the initial setup. You can't steal service this way as that is linked to the access card, so it's not even immoral.


----------



## zudo

Just did an initial setup, following the first poster's directions only it wouldn't work until I put Phone Availability back to Off and Dial Tone back to On.

Since it was the first dial-in (looking up dial in numbers for my area?) there were no list of numbers to choose so i don't know what number it was trying to dial. I inserted a number for my area (16022318686) into the prefix and it worked for the two calls it needed to enable the recording function on my R10 DTivo.

Thanks.


----------



## ljdandad

Thanks for the timely info. I just replaced a HD in an old Series 1 and without your post, I would still be trying to get the first setup call complete. Appreciate the help.


----------



## Dkerr24

kb7sei said:


> If you're hacking the unit anyway, install the nocall hack and be done with it. I have 2 units running that have never called in. Not even for the initial setup. You can't steal service this way as that is linked to the access card, so it's not even immoral.


Best advice in this thread. It's like working to rig up a 8-track player to use in a 2009 Toyota.


----------



## lew

DTivo units won't install new software, that's D/L from the satellite, until the unit is told to install the software via a phone call.

Not ever customer, not even every hacker, is comfortable manually running an upgrade script.



kb7sei said:


> If you're hacking the unit anyway, install the nocall hack and be done with it. I have 2 units running that have never called in. Not even for the initial setup. You can't steal service this way as that is linked to the access card, so it's not even immoral.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

Dkerr24 said:


> Best advice in this thread. It's like working to rig up a 8-track player to use in a 2009 Toyota.


You Have something against 8 track players I have one and a phonograph in my 2009 toyota. I also have a pc with a 100meg Hard drive running windows 95 in there. It is right next to the cell phone







The Cell phone worked pretty good until I ran out of string!!


----------



## flatcurve

Billy Bob Boy said:


> You Have something against 8 track players I have one and a phonograph in my 2009 toyota


Like one of these?


----------



## RFSmith

First post...hello.

After the last upgrade to 6.3e my unit would no longer connect to whom-ever. The nag screen was getting old so I called DTV and couldn't get an answer to my problem. (what a surprise) I was forced to do a fresh install of 6.3a and nuke the call home feature. Not sure about my next move but I really don't like DTV's flavor of DVR.

BTW - I personally don't mind my viewing habits being sent to the homeworld if it helps the ratings of my favorite shows.


----------



## DaveB

The dialing prefix fix worked for me to do the update local numbers call to finish activating the used HR10-250 I bought on EBay. Sent my info to Tivo Jerry in hopes they can permanently fix this so others don't suffer like I did until I found this dialing prefix fix.
Thanks for the fix,
Dave B


----------



## TiVoJerry

Thanks for the updated info. I've passed it along for the engineers to research further.


----------



## dcstager

I'm thinking it may have to do with the phone company muxing on the affected lines. A muxed phone line will maybe support 14400 and usually only 9600 speeds - too slow for the modems on DTVs end or that take too long to negotiate speed down to that level and the Dtivo's built-in modem times out and gives up.


----------



## dzm

TiVoJerry said:


> Thanks for the updated info. I've passed it along for the engineers to research further.


No hard data here, but here's what I have:

o About a week ago the DTivo (Series 1) complained about not having made a call.
o Looking into the Phone screen the last call it claimed to have completed was March 18
o Calling DTV, their phone monkey told me that no, the most recent call was March 21 (I suspect that the difference is "When did you last call TiVo" vs "When did you last call DTV?")
o The error on the screen was something along the lines of "Remote service not answering" (though when the dialing was happening, you could lift a phone receiver and hear the modems screaming at eachother)
o I had been using "The 800 Number" as my dial-in number (there were no local POPs when I set this unit up years ago)
o I was using ,#019 as the dial prefix

Removal of the ,#019 prefix did nothing to resolve the problem.

After several days of arguing with DirecTV support about this problem I found this post. I found a local POP number, entered it into the Prefix field, and made a call. Voila! Everything works well again.

The DTiVo presented me with a proper list of local POPs, I selected the same number I had just used in the prefix field, and now everything is working as expected again.


----------



## TiVoJerry

dzm said:


> No hard data here, but here's what I have:
> 
> o About a week ago the DTivo (Series 1) complained about not having made a call.
> o Looking into the Phone screen the last call it claimed to have completed was March 18
> o Calling DTV, their phone monkey told me that no, the most recent call was March 21 (I suspect that the difference is "When did you last call TiVo" vs "When did you last call DTV?")
> o The error on the screen was something along the lines of "Remote service not answering" (though when the dialing was happening, you could lift a phone receiver and hear the modems screaming at eachother)
> o I had been using "The 800 Number" as my dial-in number (there were no local POPs when I set this unit up years ago)
> o I was using ,#019 as the dial prefix
> 
> Removal of the ,#019 prefix did nothing to resolve the problem.
> 
> After several days of arguing with DirecTV support about this problem I found this post. I found a local POP number, entered it into the Prefix field, and made a call. Voila! Everything works well again.
> 
> The DTiVo presented me with a proper list of local POPs, I selected the same number I had just used in the prefix field, and now everything is working as expected again.


Would you be so kind as to send me a PM with your 15-digit TSN? I'd like to look at your call pattern from our side.


----------



## ChrisKinsman

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!

I had a hard drive failure in my HDVR2. 

Bought a new drive and recloned from the OEM drive I saved off initially. Fought with the thing for almost 3 hours trying to get it to connect, thought the modem was bad, etc.

Finally found this post.

You are correct in that the initial setup numbers are dead...


----------



## codespy

....Same here- here are specific results:

Got another replacement HR10 off ebay and imaged 3.1.5f on a 750gig drive.

-Entered 262 area code and 5 times got service not answering.

-Entered my local dial in number on dial prefix then dialed in.

-Connection established and successful.

-After a couple minutes of doing nothing, a nag popped up on the screen indicated dialing options have changed, press select to test and accept new options. (wierd). This process repeated itself 3 times.

-I then entered 262 area code and made call (still having dial in number entered in phone prefix block), and this time it succeeded, and showed the list of dial in numbers.

-Clicked on the local number (which was the same as my dial prefix) and tested connection. Connection was successful.

-Removed the local number from phone prefix since the local dial in number showed up on info screen.

-Made daily call and everything worked fine.

-No futher nag indicating dialing options changed..........


TiVoJerry- I will PM my TSN to you.


----------



## Dan the TiVo Man

I spent hours trying to get my HR10-250 to make a test call after I performed a delete and clear everything. I finally found this thread and I followed the instructions from Mr Bogusbaxter :up: which allowed me to complete the test call.

I don't understand why the "change dialing options" menu does not allow you to see the default dial-in number after a clear and delete is performed. 

After completing the test call I looked at the change dialing options menu and the dial in number is visible and I can edit the number.

The instructions for this fix should be a sticky ASAP. This dial-in issue will cause untold hours of grief for fellow TiVo users.


----------



## mgkline

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!

Needless to say, I have been going out of my mind for the last month or so trying to figure out why all of my old DirecTV Tivo recorders weren't dialing in. And yes, I tried a hard reset, wiping out all old recorded shows ... still nothing.

This morning, I just kept retrying to call in, and it would work maybe one out of every 8 times or so ... until this post! Now, everything's activated, noproblems!

I plan on calling DTV to let them know this fix - I spent hours on the phone with them ... for NOTHING!


----------



## RFSmith

I did the fix and all I have to choose from are toll calls. Sorry TiVo but if you want my viewing data I don't think I should pay for it...


----------



## TiVoJerry

RFSmith said:


> I did the fix and all I have to choose from are toll calls. Sorry TiVo but if you want my viewing data I don't think I should pay for it...


I know it seems a bit "Catch 22-ish" for me to say this while people are having problems using the 800#, but contact DTV to receive toll-free authorization. I received a PM earlier from a customer that told me the reps at DTV were a little confused about to how do this, but it is something they've owned the responsibility of generating for at least 5 years.


----------



## codespy

TiVoJerry said:


> Stevel is correct that the 800# connection during setup is to TiVo servers, despite what is visible on the screens. DTV owns the product so they didn't want customers confused with language that might state otherwise.
> 
> Connections to that number have not been purposely disconnected. I've passed along this report to our engineering folk to look into it. I'll follow up once I hear anything or need more information.....


So, help me a little here TiVoJerry....
Has the engineering folk figured out why the servers are all of a sudden not responding to DTV units, or is this widespread affecting SA's as well? And.........



TiVoJerry said:


> I know it seems a bit "Catch 22-ish" for me to say this while people are having problems using the 800#, but contact DTV to receive toll-free authorization. I received a PM earlier from a customer that told me the reps at DTV were a little confused about to how do this, but it is something they've owned the responsibility of generating for at least 5 years.


A chat with a DTV CSR is no walk in the park I might add. My last call to replace/activate 1 unit took 3 CSR's and 65 minutes. Ask them something about TiVo and most will reply 'What???, How about a DirecTV DVR.'

If DTV owned the responsibility of generating for the last 5 years, why 'all of a sudden' are the TiVo servers not responding when the initial 800# call is made to TiVo and not DirecTV?

Unless I am missing something here.....maybe I am just confused and don't know what the he** I am doing anymore.


----------



## bbristow

I had the exact same problem of TiVo initial call number not answering on my new TiVo HD unit!!!! At least the TiVo lady told me about using a local number in the prefix area to dial that, then you get the list of local numbers to set up from there.

I guess DTV doesn't want to hand out this info when they can force you to take delivery of the non-TiVo box!


----------



## RFSmith

TiVoJerry said:


> I know it seems a bit "Catch 22-ish" for me to say this while people are having problems using the 800#, but contact DTV to receive toll-free authorization. I received a PM earlier from a customer that told me the reps at DTV were a little confused about to how do this, but it is something they've owned the responsibility of generating for at least 5 years.


Jerry, it's been my experience DTV reps are in a constant state of confusion...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## shibby191

Unfortunately the D* reps are probably not even trained on Tivo anymore since they haven't sold an SD DirecTivo in over 3 years now and 2 years for the HD unit. With such high turnover in the customer service industry there are probably very few reps left with D* that even know what a Tivo unit looks like let alone how to support one.


----------



## bhihifi

I moved a Tivo hr10-250 from one location to another and could not get it to dial out. d* rep tried to have me change modem speeds with no luck. Also tried the prefix hack and still didn't get a successful connection. Local phone lines never connect faster than 24kbps. Should I use some other dialing code in addition to the new local 7 digit number?


----------



## codespy

Try adding 1+area code to the 7 digit number. Or did you already?


----------



## popgrowl

I understand Direct TV and TiVo are no longer working together to provide new integrated Direct TV TiVo units and consequetly getting a new integrated TiVo unit is no longer feasible. I have two of these older integrated TiVo units which I like very much - if I need to replace them or expand to a third unit, what are my options and what are the drawbacks? I see where the DVR units Direct TV is now offering in place of TiVo are not well received (no pun intended). What are the limitations of a stand alone TiVo? Is there any hope DTV and TiVo will rekindle their relationship? I'm looking for a simple, non technical overview of the DVR situation re: Direct TV.

Thanks,


----------



## stevel

You can still find the integrated TiVo boxes on the used market. I would take comments on the new DirecTV boxes with a shaker of salt, especially if you read them here. Most people like them, some don't. I have some of each and find them - different. Each has advantages and disadvantages. If you're into HD, then the new boxes are a definite plus.

With a standalone DVR, you lose dual tuners, Dolby Digital, direct recording of the satellite signal (hence lower picture quality for more disk space usage) and pay much higher monthly fees. You gain the networking features.

Don't hold your breath for a rekindling of the relationship.


----------



## SullyND

stevel said:


> You can still find the integrated TiVo boxes on the used market. I would take comments on the new DirecTV boxes with a shaker of salt, especially if you read them here. Most people like them, some don't. I have some of each and find them - different. Each has advantages and disadvantages. If you're into HD, then the new boxes are a definite plus.


You don't specify R15s or HR20s. Seems people are happier with their HR20s than their R15s. If I paid anything over the receiver fees for my R15s they'd be back at DirecTV now.



stevel said:


> With a standalone DVR, you lose dual tuners, Dolby Digital, direct recording of the satellite signal (hence lower picture quality for more disk space usage) and pay much higher monthly fees. You gain the networking features.


None of this is true for the Series3 units (Except higher monthly fees - Granted they do not work with satellite, but you do not specify that, only 'a standalone DVR').


----------



## DallasTIVO

After a HD failure I just installed a new HD from Weaknees. The 800 number is still not working, so I followed the instructions here, and that worked. Is Tivo still working on this?


----------



## stevel

SullyND said:


> None of this is true for the Series3 units (Except higher monthly fees - Granted they do not work with satellite, but you do not specify that, only 'a standalone DVR').


The context was clear to me that it was using a standalone TiVo with DirecTV.


----------



## TiVoJerry

I've been told that this may have been resolved. Please test and confirm at your earliest opportunity.


----------



## HiDefGator

Mine is still failing in the 352 area code.


----------



## kcole

I had to change the number on my unit last night.


----------



## Televisionary

I just gave my R10 to my Dad. He already had an R6000 and two plain receivers, so I swapped out one of the plain receivers. Problem is, he lives in another state with another area code, so we ran into the "Service Not Responding" issue too. It is currently not fixed as of April 12, and I couldn't get the OP's trick to work, even when varying the Dial Tone and Phone Available settings.

Fortunately, everything's working except the dialing out. Still, I want to get this fixed somehow.

The one thing I didn't do is add the "1" before the area code. In his state (Massachusetts) those calls usually won't go through. I suppose it's worth another try. The instructions were a little confusing, at least for an R10, because there are two call prefix settings, one to disable call waiting, and one for using a PBX, I think.


----------



## Televisionary

zudo said:


> Just did an initial setup, following the first poster's directions only it wouldn't work until I put Phone Availability back to Off and Dial Tone back to On.
> 
> Since it was the first dial-in (looking up dial in numbers for my area?) there were no list of numbers to choose so i don't know what number it was trying to dial. I inserted a number for my area (16022318686) into the prefix and it worked for the two calls it needed to enable the recording function on my R10 DTivo.
> 
> Thanks.


Which prefix did you use on your R10, the call waiting prefix, or the other one?

Thanks!

PS> I'm all fixed now, though other R10 owners might want to know the answer. Like oboebjt, I just got lucky one time during a regular setup call to the toll-free number!


----------



## wascallywabbit

as of 4/15/08 the situation continues. spoke to a "resolution" person and while she did not in so many words confirm this situation exists she did not deny it. she immediately issued me credit for an r-15 unit which they had shipped to replace my TiVo and made a note that i should refuse it and have it go back to DTV.

My thanks for positing the work around. It worked like a charm
Wascallywabbit


----------



## oboebjt

I did a "clear and delete" on a dying Series 1 Sat T-60 yesterday. I got hung up on the initial dial-in but after retrying about 10 times it finally connected and gave me the local numbers. Then I chose a local number and had the same problem. Again patience and about 10 tries got me through.


----------



## TiVoJerry

UPDATE: It's extremely frustrating that it's taking the telcos this long to figure things out, but the issue is not as straightforward as it would seem. Reports like oboebjt's show that if someone just keeps trying (10+ times) it may eventually connect. As such, the overall call volume drops are intermittent (we're already only a small part of the total call volume through their systems) and makes it hard for them to pinpoint the cause.

Keep in mind:
* Toll free phone connections are a small part of _TiVo's_ overall call volume, as most customers that make a daily call do so using a local number. 
* Many customers perform Guided Setup using a phone line on any given day and are not having this problem.

Please continue to PM me with the phone number your DVR is calling *from* as well as the time of day (including timezone). We're trying to feed those examples on a daily basis, so it helps to get examples the same day to help them figure out what's going on.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## rappin

After a "clear and reset" last night, I did five attempts between 1:00 and 2:00 this morning and another half dozen requests between 8:00 and 9:00 with no love. My area code prefix is 801.

I am eager to get home and try the workaround.


----------



## rappin

Thanks for the great workaround. My Tivo is recording again. WooHoo!

I hope the telco figures this out quickly. DirecTV may not be deliberately taking advantage of the situation, but the net effect is not good for Tivo. DTV Tech Support is just sending out new (non-Tivo) DVRs to solve the problem.

That is what they did for me. Hopefully my Tivo will keep working and I can send the new one back.


----------



## RFSmith

Still not working out here in the sticks....


----------



## TiVoJerry

Verizon performed emergency maintenance last night that they believe resolves this issue. Please test at your earliest opportunity.


----------



## codespy

TiVoJerry said:


> Verizon performed emergency maintenance last night that they believe resolves this issue. Please test at your earliest opportunity.


Thanks Jerry- I just reimaged and tried it.............IT WORKS! On the first try. Thanks. And I don't have Verizon in my area.

Can you hear me now?........I bet you can.


----------



## RFSmith

Sorry to report Jerry but the sticks can't connect to the home-world.


----------



## TiVoJerry

RFSmith said:


> Sorry to report Jerry but the sticks can't connect to the home-world.


The fact that units previously unable to connect are now connecting means that remaining reports may either be (1) this issue still lingering in certain areas or (2) an unrelated issue in need of further diagnosing. I'm going to want to collect a volume of reports over the weekend to get a better idea of whether or not the issue reported here has been completely resolved.

_In the meantime,_ the following questions come to mind to anyone encountering phone connection issues:
** * Are you able to make a connection using a non-toll free number forced as a dial prefix? If not, you need to troubleshoot your phone lines further.
** * Were you connecting regularly right up to a certain point, or is this the first time in awhile you're trying to connect? If you haven't connected in awhile, it's hard to claim that the phone environment is beyond question.
*** Are you certain you have analog phone service, rather than digital such as that provided by Vonage, Comcast Digital Voice, Time Warner Voice, and AT&T U-verse?
*** If you have DSL, are you using a filter on the DVR's line? And are you using 4 or less filters in the home (they have a cumulative dampening effect)?
*** Do you have voicemail on the line that puts a stutter tone on the line for a few seconds? If so, add two commas to the beginning of your dial prefix to insert a 4 second pause before dialing.

A few other basic Troubleshooting steps:
** * Try turning off phone detections.
** * Remove splitters.
** * Try a different phone cord.
** * Try a different phone jack.
** * Disconnect all other phone devices, especially those with Caller ID, temporarily. If the call connects, use process of elimination to figure out what is causing issues.


----------



## RFSmith

Hi Jerry,

Without changing a thing I tried to connect last night and it worked! I feel like a legit TiVo subscriber once again!

It beats me what took so long other than the Pony Express is a bit slow anymore...

Thanks for all your help! 
RF


----------



## everklier

i cant seem to get it to go thru in chicago burbs. anyone have luck with a 847 area code number. thanks.


----------



## The Flush

I just got another second hand SDVR-80. I hooked it up to just to see if it works, but without a valid access card. I can get the one preview channel, but nothing else, as expected. I tried to get it to call in, but it can't connect. Do I have to have a valid access card to get it to dial in, or am I having the same type of problem as reported on this thread or some other problem?


----------



## stevel

As far as I know, the access card has no connection with dialing in to TiVo.


----------



## NBAHoopsFan

I used this method on my new free sony sat-t60 and it worked, before it just stayed "negotiating" forever, after this method, it took a long long long time but it worked. :up: :up:


----------



## The Flush

I think part of my problem may be that I have poor line quality, with a lot of noise. I could not even get my the fax part of my new all in one printer to work. I may have to bring it to a friends house to get it to call in. Do I need to do that before I call DTV to add the unit to my account?


----------



## GahRahBah

Thank god I found this thread! It was driving me BANANAS!

I will try the prefix fix tomorrow morning!


----------



## DDROW

The fix does work. 
Nov 07 my unit quit dialing in. Called DTV and they could not fix the problem. They said this unit would eventually quit recording. They sent me a new DVRplus and I was told my account would stay the same and my bill would remain the same. Since I own my equipment I was skeptical. Being an old Primestar customer I only am charged a 1 time mirroring charge for as many receivers as I have connected so I kept the TIVO unit as a stand alone receiver. When my first bill was received I was charged a lease fee for both DVRs. I called them and they reset my account to a non leased account and was able to keep the DVRplus. Which isn't near the unit the TIVO is. May 8 the TIVO quit recording. It started back recording again 2 weeks later but it still had not successfully made a call. I tried the fix last night and it made a successful call. 
Thank you very much and I will pass this on to any one else I know.


----------



## swspjcd

The problem I am having seems to be related but slightly different. I can get my v6.3e HDVR2 to do the initial dial in and retrieve the list of local phone numbers but I can never get it to make a successful call after that. I've tried sitting in front of it for over and hour and trying every local (and not so local) number and have yet to have it successfully connect. I can here the modems phreaking to each other but that's it. After about 5 seconds, it becomes one solid tone (think the flatline noise from a heart machine). Does anyone know if there is a way to script dialing in? I'd like it to download and install 6.4a but to do that, I have to make one successful call (at least I believe so). I do have networking working but it also can't seem to connect although I can telnet/ftp/tivoweb on the box just fine. When dialing in it times out and says "service not answering" and when dialing in it says "unrecoverable error" (at least I think, it's late and I'm tired). 
Ideas? Suggestions? Scripting daily call?


----------



## swspjcd

As luck would have it, my HDVR2 must have finally made a successful call as it downloaded and installed 6.4a the other night. This was a machines that I had to reimage because the harddrive died and I reimaged with 6.3e but it couldn't seem to ever call out which from my understanding it must do one before it can install the latest software. 
J.


swspjcd said:


> The problem I am having seems to be related but slightly different. I can get my v6.3e HDVR2 to do the initial dial in and retrieve the list of local phone numbers but I can never get it to make a successful call after that. I've tried sitting in front of it for over and hour and trying every local (and not so local) number and have yet to have it successfully connect. I can here the modems phreaking to each other but that's it. After about 5 seconds, it becomes one solid tone (think the flatline noise from a heart machine). Does anyone know if there is a way to script dialing in? I'd like it to download and install 6.4a but to do that, I have to make one successful call (at least I believe so). I do have networking working but it also can't seem to connect although I can telnet/ftp/tivoweb on the box just fine. When dialing in it times out and says "service not answering" and when dialing in it says "unrecoverable error" (at least I think, it's late and I'm tired).
> Ideas? Suggestions? Scripting daily call?


----------



## toastid

mrbogusbaxter said:


> Also DO NOTE that if you have originally MOD' your hard drive prior to CLEARING & DELETING
> this dial in fix WILL NOT work or NEGOTIATE with mod settings prior. You will have to reinstall a clean image otherwise all will hang


Hey everyone, love this forum I've been lurking for years but this is my first post.

I got an HDVR2 from ebay back in March with a 144 hour hard drive (software version 6.2) included and I just tried activating this weekend as it was only a backup. As most people were, I can't get the initial call to go thru.. I've tried the work around multiple times with various local (802) VT numbers but it keeps getting an error while "negotiating". Could it be that maybe the previous owner MOD' the hard drive which is causing the hang? I've only ever got my expanded drives from weaknees because I'm not that confident in my own computer skills. I'm curious if anyone thinks replacing the hard drive will be my only option because I don't have a clean image to try and reload on this unit?

Thanks for reading.. any/all input would be really appreciated. I apologize for being such a newbie.


----------



## Televisionary

I'm sure others will respond with more complete answers, but I can say that my Dad solved the same problem by persistence. He just read a book, and kept dialing and dialing until it worked!


----------



## JMikeD

shibby191 said:


> But recent updates and additions to the search functionality, dare I say, makes it more powerful then Tivo Wishlists in many cases.


The search function on the HR series is still pretty unusable on a day-to-day basis. I just don't have the time to go through all my saved searches one at a time. The only reason I still have a DSR6000 TiVo in my HD setup is to do searches, since it allows me to just scroll down the aggregate list in a minute or two.


----------



## DBCooper

stevel said:


> I was finally able to do my test, and yes indeed, the 800 number that the DTiVo calls to get the list of dialin numbers does not work. It DOES answer with a modem, but the negotiation fails. I used the technique described to select a different number, but the four numbers for my city I tried all failed in various ways. Hmm...


The number that my HR20-250 calls is a DTV voice line now. The DTiVo error message is "line is busy."


----------



## DBCooper

stevel said:


> I was finally able to do my test, and yes indeed, the 800 number that the DTiVo calls to get the list of dialin numbers does not work. It DOES answer with a modem, but the negotiation fails. I used the technique described to select a different number, but the four numbers for my city I tried all failed in various ways. Hmm...


Did you ever find a solution to this problem?


----------



## stevel

No - I wasn't really interested in a solution since I didn't need it myself. I was just trying to test the problem. My HR10 doesn't dial in.

I assume you mean HR10-250.


----------



## DBCooper

stevel said:


> No - I wasn't really interested in a solution since I didn't need it myself. I was just trying to test the problem. My HR10 doesn't dial in. I assume you mean HR10-250.


Yes, I'm trying to set it up, but the only video out that works is HDMI. Since I have Vonage, I'm trying to avoid carrying it to a friend who has both a land line and an HDMI display. So far, no such friend. I'll try the tip from this thread and dial again.


----------



## Admdata

Hi I have a Hdvr2 that I got from ebay, the hd was bad in it, but the former owner included a old hd that works fine, however it has the 3.1 ver software so I did a clear and delete all went fine, I did the guided setup all fine there, I went to do my call (I want to update my software), so I called to "active" the dvr that went fine to the 1-800 # and to do the test to the local #, however when I get to the force it to do the daily call all I get is "serivce not answering" or I get "modem handshake failed", now I am using a POTS phone system, I have tryed 5 differnt tivo #'s some local others long distance, any idea on how to fix this, all I need is the new software and then I don't care about calling in. Thanks!!


----------



## stevel

Go here and find a current local dialin number. Enter this as a "dialing prefix". This SHOULD get you past the problem.


----------



## Admdata

stevel said:


> Go here and find a current local dialin number. Enter this as a "dialing prefix". This SHOULD get you past the problem.


I went to the link before I posted my message, and tried that, when I did the tivo dialed both numbers in a series and it said "no answer" so I deleted the tivo # out of the dial prefix.

Also when I changed #'s and it took 5 times to "test the connection" before it said successful.
Then I forced it to do the daily call, 20 times and got the error message "failed service not answering", so I gave up on it!

Is there a way to delete the tivo dialin number so it won't dial it after the prefix?

Also the numbers that the link gives, are the same as the ones brought up by my Directivo, for my area code.


----------



## DBCooper

Can you listen in on what's happening when the HDdr2 on the line? 

Normally, the additional numbers after the first valid set do not interfere with the dialing. That used to be a problem with Vonage, but they changed their software and it now works like all the POTS lines I have ever used.


----------



## Admdata

OK an update on my HDVR2 I finally got it to connect to a modem at tivo and complete a daily call. The fix?

easy tried a differnt number that is local in my area, and the dial prefix trick didn't work for me.


----------



## Duffycoug

Well, had an old SD DVR40 to activate, so had to do clear and delete after changing hard drive....unit would NOT make call and start DVR service after putting in my area code....tried at least 20 times. Went to tivo site, got phone numbers, put entire number in as prefix and it WORKED immediately...got the list of numbers, took the prefix off and everything is working great.

THANKS!


----------



## KyooMac

Thanks for this fix, it worked for me!


----------



## Sea bass

Thank you. I followed the instructions: Upon setup for the first dial in, enter your area code as normal.
and then ENTER the entire phone number listed from TIVO website 1+AC+Number 
into the CALL PREFIX SECTION.

Finally dialed in, now the annoying fail to connect message will go away!


----------



## Admdata

A fix that works 100% of the time.
Ok here is the quick story, I have a HDVR2, I had to replace the Hard drive (classic case of rebooting when the thing felt like it), any how my old drive was to bad to transfer the shows to the new hd, so I got out my instantcake ver 6.2 software, and used it on the new hd. Worked fine rebooted Tivo, no local channels (again normal), also it told me the box was not active and needed to make a call, well I cheated here. Here is how: (note it will ask you to log into directv.com), ok after the Tivo reboots and you see live tv, goto your computer and put in this web address :https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp?_requestid=683326&_requestid=2586995
now select your tivo reciver you wish to "Reauthorize" and click on continue and thats it. The tivo will goto the downloading the program guide screen and then you will have your local channels and the DVR will be active, no phone line needed, just the satellite connection!!!


----------



## DBCooper

Admdata said:


> A fix that works 100% of the time.... Here is how: (note it will ask you to log into directv.com), ok after the Tivo reboots and you see live tv, goto your computer and put in this web address :https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp?_requestid=683326&_requestid=2586995
> now select your tivo reciver you wish to "Reauthorize" and click on continue and thats it. The tivo will goto the downloading the program guide screen and then you will have your local channels and the DVR will be active, no phone line needed, just the satellite connection!!!


I was SO excited to read that. I have no phone line and apparently my neighbors and friends don't either. So I did a re-authorization.

Rats! The only thing that changed was I can now watch live TV. If I try to record anything, it tells me to make a phone call again.

I called tech support and he asked me to reboot the DTiVo. That changed nothing. His guide says "replace the receiver." Not with a DTiVo, of course.

I am still hopeful that a phone call will solve the problem - but I'm less certain that it will.


----------



## wedgecon

DBCooper said:


> I was SO excited to read that. I have no phone line and apparently my neighbors and friends don't either. So I did a re-authorization.
> 
> Rats! The only thing that changed was I can now watch live TV. If I try to record anything, it tells me to make a phone call again.
> 
> I called tech support and he asked me to reboot the DTiVo. That changed nothing. His guide says "replace the receiver." Not with a DTiVo, of course.
> 
> I am still hopeful that a phone call will solve the problem - but I'm less certain that it will.


Ask them to re authorize the DVR service on the Tivo.


----------



## DBCooper

wedgecon said:


> Ask them to re authorize the DVR service on the Tivo.


I'm pretty sure they did that, too. I'll call and ask. But it's a total pain to swap my other DTiVo with this one. It's also painful to call DirecTV.


----------



## cramer

wedgecon said:


> Ask them to re authorize the DVR service on the Tivo.


There are *two*, independant DVR service flags. One for Tivo and one for their systems. (the logic being they owe Tivo, Inc. fees for all the tivo's.)

That said, talk to "customer retention" and not the front line CSR's.


----------



## vigfoot

Just thought I'd add my experience.

Had pixelation problem on 1 tuner of my Series 2 Phillips. After quick research, concluded it was a bad tuner. I realize that may be a wrong diagnosis.

Anyway, after a month of refusing to spend the $139ish to send to our friends in CALIF for repair, I found a never-activated R10 on C-list for $25. 

Hooked it up last night and suffered through the phone connection problem, came back to this wonderful forum- it's been years- and found this thread.

I tried a few different fixes, some simultaneously, and after 3 hours last night and 1 more this morning, it made the connection.

The software upgrade is poised to happen overnight.

Stepped in doodoo again. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## unitron

vigfoot said:


> Just thought I'd add my experience.
> 
> Had pixelation problem on 1 tuner of my Series 2 Phillips. After quick research, concluded it was a bad tuner. I realize that may be a wrong diagnosis.
> 
> Anyway, after a month of refusing to spend the $139ish to send to our friends in CALIF for repair, I found a never-activated R10 on C-list for $25.
> 
> Hooked it up last night and suffered through the phone connection problem, came back to this wonderful forum- it's been years- and found this thread.
> 
> I tried a few different fixes, some simultaneously, and after 3 hours last night and 1 more this morning, it made the connection.
> 
> The software upgrade is poised to happen overnight.
> 
> Stepped in doodoo again.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


One tuner working and one tuner not working on a satellite TiVo is a classic sign of one or more power supply capacitors having gone bad.

It's not difficult to fix.


----------



## JRAllas

I just received the THR22-100 Tivo unit and it can not connect via the phone line. My old Tivo unit (HR10-250) had no problem doing so. What I can tell you is that in the 815 area code we are forced to dial 1-815 before dialing any number, even if it's local. On the HR10-250, I could set up the dialing to do so, but the THR22-100 has no feature to change the dialing options. Any suggestions?


----------



## litzdog911

JRAllas said:


> I just received the THR22-100 Tivo unit and it can not connect via the phone line. My old Tivo unit (HR10-250) had no problem doing so. What I can tell you is that in the 815 area code we are forced to dial 1-815 before dialing any number, even if it's local. On the HR10-250, I could set up the dialing to do so, but the THR22-100 has no feature to change the dialing options. Any suggestions?


I don't think there are any "dialing options" on the new THR22. It's like the DirecTV HD DVRs. Phone calls are only used to report PPV movies if you're not connected to the internet. There's no other phone setup required.


----------



## sbuck143

This problem appears to be back.

Using a known local call-in number as your dialing pre-fix does not appear to work anymore.

Any suggestions?


----------



## fooz

Support has pretty much dried up for these devices. After DirecTV refused to work with me when their update removed all local channels a while back, I dropped them and went to Dish. I am so happy I did the Hopper is amazing, and Dish has since upgraded my hardware for free to Hopper with Sling, and it is even better, and all DirecTV wanted was full price until I left, then they wanted to give me everything and more.


----------

